# 280x or 290??



## Badmash (Apr 20, 2014)

Is 280x (26K vapor x edition) enough for gaming at 1080p ULTRA specs for games like watch dogs, shadow of mordor or i need to increase the budget and get 290 for 36k or 290 is overkill for 1080p? Current specs: i5 2500k OC to 4.0 ghz, 8Gb sniper ram, 7850 2Gb, 620 seasonic psu.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 21, 2014)

for good gaming at least for 3 years i suggest 290 if you have the budget


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

sell off the 7850 and get the 290X if you can.


----------



## Badmash (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> sell off the 7850 and get the 290X if you can.



Nahh 290x out of budget.

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> for good gaming at least for 3 years i suggest 290 if you have the budget



Hmmmmm so i need to extend my budget and wait few months to my hands on 290 tri x edition. P.S. thought 280x was enough :/


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

nothing is enough in gaming. in a few months even the 290X will have a hard time getting all games to run on ultra.


----------



## Badmash (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> nothing is enough in gaming. in a few months even the 290X will have a hard time getting all games to run on ultra.



i know but considering the fact my config is 2 years old 7850 and i5 2500K and till now i am running all games at ultra at 1080p and if 16k card can give me 2 years hopefully 290 will provide 3 years easily


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

you are gaming on 1080p?


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

There's no guarantee, I've learned it the hard way, in 3 yrs DX13 will come and make most cards obsolete, so get a 280x, change every 2 yrs.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 21, 2014)

For 1080p, get a 280x or gtx 760 and save your money. In 2-3 years time, the then "mid-range" cards will be equivalent to a 290.


----------



## Badmash (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you are gaming on 1080p?



yes 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> There's no guarantee, I've learned it the hard way, in 3 yrs DX13 will come and make most cards obsolete, so get a 280x, change every 2 yrs.



So 280x will max out all upcoming games for 2 years?

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> For 1080p, get a 280x or gtx 760 and save your money. In 2-3 years time, the then "mid-range" cards will be equivalent to a 290.



280x will max out for 2 years at 1080p?


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Badmash said:


> yes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No one can guarantee, max out? Somewhat yes, but if you want to crank up anti aliasing to 16x then you'll need a 290x.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 21, 2014)

Badmash said:


> 280x will max out for 2 years at 1080p?



People are still "maxing out" at 1080p with GTX 660ti's and 7950's and those are almost 2 years old now. I'm using an R9 270 and I can play everything on High or Ultra (with medium AA) at 1080p at minimum 40fps. A 290/290x is wasted below 1440p.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> There's no guarantee, I've learned it the hard way, in 3 yrs DX13 will come and make most cards obsolete, so get a 280x, change every 2 yrs.



excellent advice.


----------



## Badmash (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 22, 2014)

see its very simple if you can afford a 290 not X now then buy that if you cant then by all means 280x it will max out games at 1080p becoz my 270x does max out every new game at 1080p


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2014)

Get 290, non X version. For 1080P gaming, it can handle all games at max setting in 1080P for couple of years easily. And no, a R7 270 or 7950 can't max out all the latest games at 1080P with smooth gameplay experience. Whoever is telling about cards like GTX 760 and R7 270 can max out games at full HD, are providing misleading information.
I did have a HD 7950 VAPOR-X edition with 1250MHz overclock in GPU and still was not able to max out everything in couple of games.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

It is R9 270x not R7...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice find :


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

There's a R9 270X?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2014)

Tkin, 270 and 270X belongs to R9 series.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

Cilus said:


> I did have a HD 7950 VAPOR-X edition with 1250MHz overclock in GPU and still was not able to max out everything in couple of games.



you changed it?? your siggy says otherwise..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2014)

I have not updated my signature....selling out all my parts of the desktop periodically. Moving out. Let me know if you guys are interested in any


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

Cilus said:


> I have not updated my signature....selling out all my parts of the desktop periodically. Moving out. Let me know if you guys are interested in any



what do you mean by moving out???


----------

